
Loop: Pool on an Ellipse - mightybyte
http://www.loop-the-game.com/
======
dang
Some other discussions at
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=elliptical%20pool%20points%3E2...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=elliptical%20pool%20points%3E2&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).

------
jameshart
It's rather buried on the site, but there is an online version of the game at
[http://www.loop-the-game.com/scoop/2015/7/21/play-floop-
that...](http://www.loop-the-game.com/scoop/2015/7/21/play-floop-thats-finger-
loop) if you want to test out your intuitive theories about the geometry of
this.

------
hoopism
I'm not a big pool fan (nor am I skilled) but this seems to avoid the one part
I actually like about pool... the runs.

It's fun to have a turn take a few shots and be able to work to setup your
next shot in a series. This is a lot of quick back and forth.

All that being said... it's really cool they built it and probably fun to try.

------
prawn
As kids, my brother and I always talked about opening a pool hall of novelty
tables - varying shapes, terrains, multi-level, obstacles, etc. Bit like mini-
golf. Would be so expensive to do though.

~~~
mcphage
There was a game for the original Nintendo called "Lunar Pool" which was a
pool simulation, with tons of different table shapes. It wasn't the best
simulation, but I loved the variety of tables, and have always been a bit
disappointed that it doesn't happen in real life.

------
PaulHoule
I'd like to see them scale this out and get it in more places.

